# WOW Big Jim and buffalo bows.....



## ky_longbow (Apr 15, 2009)

been speaking with Jim for a week or so about trying out one of his bows, i couldnt make it to the Kentucky Klassic to try one out, so he graciously sent me one within the specs i was interested in........
picked her up this morning at the P.O. 62" and 54# @ 28", which comes in at about 57# at my draw length,the woods are walnut and osage in the riser, with tiger myrtle veneers over boo, what a beauty..........she likes GT 5575 really well and ive got some other arrow combos to try, but for now im just flinging arrows.........





















Jim has been a pleasure to talk with and a bent over backwards to help get a bow in my hands to try out......


----------



## F1Rocket (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice bow, and apparently the consistently amazing service from Jim!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 15, 2009)

That's a looker for sure!


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 15, 2009)

It's a great shooter ain't it. Congrats!


----------



## Stickbow (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow ... that is a gorgeous bow!


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet looking Bow, 
NIce


----------



## Redbow (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet looking bow for sure !


----------



## BGBH (Apr 16, 2009)

I know you've been playing with it today....give us a more detailed report on how it shoots.....


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 16, 2009)

Mark- believe it or not-------i didnt get to shoot it alot today----- had to feed the cattle and move some left over round bales..and some other stuff........gonna try to get some yard mowing done tomorrow then shoot until my arm falls off.........then ill give you more details.........


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 17, 2009)

BGBH said:


> I know you've been playing with it today....give us a more detailed report on how it shoots.....



Mark i cant give you any better report than this............
about 20 yards, with 145 gr field tips in front of a 100 gr brass insert, could use a tad bit more out front,but im satisfied.......












the bow is quiet,fast,accurate and a pure pleasure to carry and not to mention sweet to look at.......craftsmanship is top notch..........i believe i need to call Jim and see how he would like payment,(i do believe this one will stay in KY) i couldnt have ask for more in this bow if i would have custom ordered it........... i did add the rubber grip last night just to see how it felt , and im getting ready to try out one of Jims bow quivers here shortly.........report to follow !!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 17, 2009)

forgot this pic, 2018's and magnus heads............


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 17, 2009)

Great shooting!!!

I am curious. How  long are those 5575's. I have the same weight 54@28 and mine seems to like the 5575 with 100 gr insert and 125 gr point at 31 inches long. Also how long are the 2018's and what gr broadhead. Thanks


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 18, 2009)

5575 are 29.75 " inches from throat of nock to BOP.......AND THE 2018'S are 29" from throat of nock to BO with 125 gr magnus heads on short adaptors........


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 18, 2009)

Man o Man that is some sweet lookin Bow....WOW and AWESOME come to mind in a hurry....Sure wish My shoulders would let me shoot Long Bows......


----------

